# subtitles run ahead of video :(



## ironfreak (Oct 12, 2008)

I downloaded TV serial 24. They are avi files each around 370mb compressed using Divx. But when I drag the subtitle file, the text runs ahead of video by 10-20 seconds. I tried subtitle files (.srt) from 7 different websites and same happens every time. Please help me. Whats the solution to this problem?

Players used- VLC and GOM.


----------



## eggman (Oct 12, 2008)

If you view it on JET AUDIO, you do get the option to adjust the subtitle timing!!

Also make sure that Subtitle fps and video fps are same!!


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 12, 2008)

eggman said:


> Also make sure that Subtitle fps and video fps are same!!



How to recognize subtitle frame rate? Its .srt file


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 12, 2008)

bro use Km player gr8 player and quality and easy to use u can adjust the timing of subtitles


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 12, 2008)

No need to change your video player.. In GOM player also you can explore the subtitle, and sync it with the video. Alt + E should bring you the subtitle explorer.. then sync the subtitle according to your need and save it..


----------



## Indyan (Oct 12, 2008)

Most modern players allow you to resync subtitles on the fly. In KMPlayer for eg the shortcut is Ctrl + [ and Ctrl + ].
Btw, for tv shows you need to match the release to get proper working subs.
Or you can modify the subtitle using Divxland Subtitle Editor


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

I recommend getting the subtitles from www.tvsubtitles.net, and THEN going to your favourite torrent site and getting the matching video file  I do that for all the series I watch, and they work


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.. I will try that.


----------



## Bandu (Oct 13, 2008)

I use subsync to edit the .srt files. There may be more better tools, but I am now used to this tool.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> I downloaded TV serial 24. They are avi files each around 370mb compressed using Divx. But when I drag the subtitle file, the text runs ahead of video by 10-20 seconds. I tried subtitle files (.srt) from 7 different websites and same happens every time. Please help me. Whats the solution to this problem?
> 
> Players used- VLC and GOM.


 

These .srt files can be opened in notepad & edited..but it is very tedious 2 do the same ...instead use 3rd party apps as recommended by others....


----------

